# Problem beim Ausführen von RCP GUI Tests mit Hudson



## eclipseBeginner (5. Mrz 2010)

Hallo,

ich verwende Hudson zum automatisieren des Build prozesses meiner eclipse RCP Anwendung.
Nach dem Bauen möchte ich diese gerne noch die FrontendTests anschließen, welche ich mit SWTBot durchführe.

Zum Einstieg habe ich mir auf meinem Windows Rechner einen lokalen Hudson als Webservice installiert.
Wenn ich das entsprechende ant target, welches die Tests startet innerhalb eines Hudson Jobs ausführe, werden die Test auch durchgeführt. Allerdings sehe ich während der Testdurchführung nicht die anwendung, was der fall ist, wenn ich ant über die komandozeile starte. 

Bei den dezeitigen Testfällen (sind noch recht wenig) habe ich keine abweichungen der testergebnisse mitbekommen, allerdings habe ich das problem, das ich beim test über Hudson anstatt eines screenshots, der bei fehlerhaften tests erstellt wird, nur eine weiße jpg Grafik erhalte.

Ich vermute mal das hängt damit zusammen dass ich die anwendung bei der abarbeitung nicht sehe, da sie irgendwie im hintergrund läuft.

Was muss ich also tun, damit hudson innerhalb eines Testjobs, genau wie wenn ich das ant target über die konsole starte, "*sichtbar*" die Tests durchführt.
Oder gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit die anwendung während der tests zu sehen. Irgendwo muss die anwendung ja gestartet werden, nur wo.


----------



## maki (5. Mrz 2010)

> Zum Einstieg habe ich mir auf meinem Windows Rechner einen lokalen Hudson als Webservice installiert.


Hudson als Webservice???
Du meinst wohl Windows Service/Dienst?
Bin mir nicht mehr sicher, aber da gab es doch mal die Möglichkeit den Dienst mit dem Desktop interagieren zu lassen (Checkbox)... ansonsten würde ich mal versuchen den Hudson nicht als Dienst sondern vom User starten zu lassen.


----------



## eclipseBeginner (5. Mrz 2010)

Hallo,

Danke für den Tipp, wenn ich den Hudson einfach so starte, ohne ihn als *Windows *service (jwar wohl doch etwas spät heut nacht) starte, funktioniert es. (also java -jar hudson.war

dies ist für den Einstieg auch ganz ok, allerdings soll das ganze ja in Zukunft total automatiisert laufen, deswegen würde mich wirklich interessieren, wie ich Hudson mit dem Desktop also (meinem aktuellen) Nutzer kombinieren könnte.

Habe schon innerhalb der Hudson Konfiguration gesucht, und gegoogled aber bis auf ein paar Destopbilder von Kate Hudson nix gefunden


----------



## maki (5. Mrz 2010)

Die Config ob der Service mit dem Desktop agieren kann macht man nciht in Hudson, sondern beim Windows Service selber.


----------



## eclipseBeginner (5. Mrz 2010)

Hallo,

danke habe die einstellung gefunden. 

Allerdings ist auch das ein wenig problematisch da ich weiß nicht ob das an meinem win7 liegt. Ich erst ein dialog bestätigen muss und sich dann ein fesnter öffnet in welchem meine applikation geöffnet ist. Wie gesagt es funktioniert, doch weiß tzufällig jemand ob es möglich ist für mein nutzerkonto den datenaustausch zwischen dienst und desktop zu ermöglichen und nicht nur für das lokale konto.


----------

